
5 of the Dumbest (and Most Costly) Startup Mistakes, Part 2 - ThueLMadsen
http://fndrs.net/JdXAb6
======
AznHisoka
Can you write something geared towards actual product and customer development
and finding market fit? Hiring employees is just a small part of the game. For
some, it's not even a part.

~~~
ThueLMadsen
That's true but for many it will eventually be a part. We will definitely look
into your request.

------
throwaway1979
This series seems to be saying ... get legal advice or else you'll pay later.
I just read the first article in the series and it adds more FUD than clarity
on the matter. Just horrible :(

~~~
ThueLMadsen
You don't necessarily need legal advice. It's more a matter of being aware of
it. Here is what Brian wrote in a comment on the blog: "the point of the
article is to highlight the issue so that you are aware of it in case it is
applicable to you and that in and of itself allows you to make more informed
decisions and plans (...) The reality is that a relatively short conversation
up front with someone with experience in the area (whether they are a lawyer
or not) can go a long way in mitigating risks in this area."

